# Level Up and the OGL



## Reynard (May 2, 2021)

I have noticed an unfortunate trend with a lot of 5E compatible books -- Adventures in Middle Earth, Esper Genesis and Arcana of the Ancients come to mind -- that do their damndest to lock everything behind a Product Identity wall. I feel like that sort of thing goes against the spirit of the OGL.

So, I am curious how much of Level Up will be indicated as Open Content versus Product Identity. Will people and companies be able to use and support Level Up by way of the OGL, or will we see the typical "all new mechanics are PI" kind of move?


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2021)

Pretty much everything. We have an SRD, a compatibility logo, the works. Like all of the games I publish, I actively encourage people to create for the system.


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Pretty much everything. We have an SRD, a compatibility logo, the works. Like all of the games I publish, I actively encourage people to create for the system.



That's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## dave2008 (May 3, 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's awesome. Thanks!



I assume you got a response and I just can't see it.  I guess I got blocked


----------



## Reynard (May 4, 2021)

So the question is what does the compatibility text on the cover look like? "For use with the premier advanced version of the newest edition of the world's best RPG?"


----------



## TreChriron (May 4, 2021)

Reynard said:


> So the question is what does the compatibility text on the cover look like? "For use with the premier advanced version of the newest edition of the world's best RPG?"




You forgot "sparkling".


----------



## VanguardHero (May 8, 2021)

Oh fantastic  that'll also _Level Up_ the ability to comfortably play on VTTs  should make LU an easier sell to groups playing on Foundry for sure


----------

